# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνεις αναίσθητος

## σουζι1

Γενικά γεννήθηκα παιδί με μεγάλες ευαισθησίες ακόμα φανταστείτε όταν βλέπω κάτι στην τηλεόραση συγκινητικό κλαίω.γενικα είμαι παιδί που στην ζωή μου έχω μάθει να κάνω καλό να μην έχω πονηριά και να μην είμαι παρτακιας.αυτο σαν αποτέλεσμα έχει να στεναχωριέμαι από άσχημες συμπεριφορές άλλων αυτό με στεναχωρεί ιδιετερα κλεινομαι στον εαυτό μου από τότε ξεκίνησαν κατάθληψη και φοβίες.αραγε υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνεσαι αναίσθητος όσο το δυνατόν . υπάρχει κανένας πού να το κατάφερε

Εστάλη από M5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

